# Humidity????



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

What does the humidity need to be at for hatching eggs?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Idk. Look at the threads. I know they were just talking about it. Try incubator or chicks or breeding threads.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

From the University of Minnesota:

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/di0631.html


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think between 65-70 percent


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! .........


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Perfect, I built my own incubator, and so far so good


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I dry hatch. Put the eggs in the incubator add water at lock down day 18. At that point I try to keep humidity 60% - 80%.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know what my hurry was because I can't hatch any until after winter here and it's not even fall yet lol, sometimes I get a project in my head and I have to build it that day lol


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

You can test your incubator. Plenty of time for a practice run.

Plug it in, set the temperature, then let it run for 21 days. See if it will maintain temperature control.


----------



## DCobb (Jun 30, 2012)

geminicowgirl said:


> What does the humidity need to be at for hatching eggs?


 between 55 and 65 %


----------

